# ESPN Chicago reports YI traded to the Nets



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

But I've found no official confirmaton anywhere. It's Simmons and Yi for Richard Jefferson.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Awesome trade. Milwaukee should be able to grab a forward just as good as Yi this draft. RJ shows up on both ends every night, and Skiles will love him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmm, the Bucks got a lot better and they kept their pick. 

Williams-Redd-Jefferson

Sessions-Bell-Mason

nice guard nucleus

All they need to do now is draft a big with the 8th pick (Arthur, Hibbert, Lopez will do) to go along with Charlie, Bogut and Gadz.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

There's still no confirmation at all. I turned to Homer on ESPN Milwaukee, and they have no confirmation. Picks are involved, too.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

narek said:


> There's still no confirmation at all. I turned to Homer on ESPN Milwaukee, and they have no confirmation. Picks are involved, too.


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...raft/2008/06/26/yi.jefferson.trade/index.html


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

NJ really needs that pick...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HKF said:


> Hmm, the Bucks got a lot better and they kept their pick.
> 
> Williams-Redd-Jefferson
> 
> ...


 I think they want to get rid of Mo William though. Or Redd. At least one of them.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Got rid of Simmons too? Nice trade.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Radio stations are reporting that no picks are involved....highway robbery for the bucks, i am pumped


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> Radio stations are reporting that no picks are involved....highway robbery for the bucks, i am pumped



I really want to see confirmation on all of this soon.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

narek said:


> I really want to see confirmation on all of this soon.


what? look up a few posts... i quoted you and provided confirmation.. its on espn.com as well..


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

narek said:


> I really want to see confirmation on all of this soon.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/news/story?id=3462210


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I've never been a big Yi fan, so I love this move for the Bucks... ditch him while he still has a little value... 

Now you have a hole at the 4, however... as Charlie Villanueva isn't exactly a full-time power forward, at least not right now...

Makes taking Joe Alexander at 8 a little redundant... maybe Kevin Love will fall...


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow. You guys ripped New Jersey bad.

You guys definitely have a lot of talent and offensive firepower now. It just has to translate to wins.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Dornado said:


> I've never been a big Yi fan, so I love this move for the Bucks... ditch him while he still has a little value...
> 
> Now you have a hole at the 4, however... as Charlie Villanueva isn't exactly a full-time power forward, at least not right now...
> 
> Makes taking Joe Alexander at 8 a little redundant... maybe Kevin Love will fall...


Maybe the Mo Williams for Udonis Haslem rumors come true? Miami will have Beasley at the 4 potentially.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/news/story?id=3462210


I'd still like to hear Hammond says...........

I don't totally trust ESPN - they're so eager for a story that they get carried away.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Apparently, the Bucks still want Alexander at 8, despite this move.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Apparently, the Bucks still want Alexander at 8, despite this move.


if someone like Love falls how do you pass on him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't know how well a Bogut/Love combo would go. Even if he came off the bench.

If I were them, and Bayless does slip? Get him immediately. Then just find a way to get rid of Williams.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

I cant believe this trade happened. Might be as bad as Pau trade.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> I don't know how well a Bogut/Love combo would go. Even if he came off the bench.
> 
> If I were them, and Bayless does slip? Get him immediately. Then just find a way to get rid of Williams.


They need a 4, as of right now they have 2 options, trade mo for a big and draft Westbrook,Augutine, or Bayless, or Draft a big, Love, Lopez, or Randolph.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> if someone like Love falls how do you pass on him.


You do it knowing that even at full potential, Love/Bogut will make a sub-par defensive frontcourt.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Chan said:


> You do it knowing that even at full potential, Love/Bogut will make a sub-par defensive frontcourt.


At the same time a very skilled, good rebounding frontcourt.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is a great trade for the Bucks...that 8th pick won't be used on Joe Alexander anymore...looks like a big man is headed to Milwaukee. If that is indeed the case, there's a chance that they trade down and take Darrell Arthur if Love is gone before #8.

But here's an interesting idea...trade Maurice Williams, Desmond Mason and Charlie Bell to Miami for Shawn Marion, and draft D.J. Augustin at #8.

PG: D.J. Augustin...Ramon Sessions
SG: Michael Redd
SF: Richard Jefferson
PF: Shawn Marion...Charlie Villanueva
C: Andrew Bogut...Dan Gadzuric


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Excellent trade Milwaukee. Good work, you'll be an interesting team next season. Just don't screw up the draft.. :cheers:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

sigh... hate to see you guys give up on Yi so early, but he really didn't belong in this team. Good luck next season guys.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I kind of feel sorry for Bogut. Another ballhog joins the team now he'll never get the ball.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

And you draft not only Alexander, but also LMaM (or Le MaM, for catchiness' sake)
along with Jefferson, and Mason, that's now 4 good small forwards. And CV, a 4 who plays like a 3.
Hell, I don't really see the point in Jefferson - I'd rather have groomed Alexander and gone after a 4 with Simmons/Yi. Skiles is gonna hate CV.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> At the same time a very skilled, good rebounding frontcourt.


.....And at the same time, a sub-par defensive frontcourt. Rebounding doesn't substitute for defense. What do you think about Minnesota's Miller/Love/Jefferson trio?


----------



## nauynait (May 23, 2006)

as a long time bucks fan (one of the "few" chinese in wisconsin ). i hate this trade. oh well...


----------

